# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Emily's husband murderer to return in the Spring

## DaVeyWaVey

I heard this from Digital Spy. I am not sure if this should be placed in the spoiler or rumour mill section but Emily's husband murderer Ernest will return to the Street in the early spring next year after being released from prison. He will become friends with Emily and start helping out at the church and soon Ernest starts a relationship with Eileen but Eileen doesn't know who he exactly is. He soon confesses to Emily that he was her husband's murderer and he begs for her forgiveness but will she forgive him?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sounds like a yawnfest!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## willsmummy

Wasmt Ernest the name of Emiliy's husband?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh yes sorry Ernest was the name of Emily's husband. I don't know the name of Ernest's murderer though but i must say that i think this storyline will be quite exciting and not a yawnfest and i think this storyline is developing from tonight's episode  :Smile:

----------


## no1abbafan

Is that the guy that was at the church last night and gave Emily and Rita a lift home.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds Ok. Not convinced though.

----------


## willsmummy

> Is that the guy that was at the church last night and gave Emily and Rita a lift home.


I think you might be right. He's a bit creepy, don't you think?

----------


## parkerman

Had a feeling he was a wrong 'un!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah he did seem a bit suspicious. I am looking forward to this storyline developing.

----------


## Katy

i knew there was something wrong about that guy in last nights episode. Poor Emily if this is true.

----------


## Bryan

> Sounds like a yawnfest!


i have to disagree! sounds fnatastic! linking old storylines with the new and finally giving emily a puprose in the show!

----------


## Bryan

moving to rumour mill until confirmed...

----------


## Kim

This sounds great if it is true.

----------


## Tamzi

CORONATION Street bosses have lined up a sensational return for the man who murdered Ernie Bishop.(emilys 1st husband) 

The dramatic development will see the reformed shotgun killer beg forgiveness from his victim's widow, strait-laced 90year old Emily Bishop. 

A Corrie source said: "It is a brilliant piece of planning by the powers that be and will get the show off to a tremendous start in the new year. 

"Actor Chris Walker has been chosen to play Ed, who turns up as a born-again Christian.

His past is completely unknown as he starts to help Emily, played by Eileen Derbyshire, at the church and do odd jobs for her,such as helping her with her cake baking.

----------


## xStephaniex

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo this sounds quite good !!! i didn't no emilys husband was murdered !! i keep telling my self i learn something new everyday !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes it's 28 years exactly since her hubbie Ernest was accidentally 'shot dead' by two masked gunmen who broke into one of Mike Baldwin's workplaces.  Mike accidentally stumbled across the robber and accidentally opened the door which the robbers were standing in front of.  Just as Ernest was handing over the money to them, Mike entered and the gun accidentally went off, killing Ernest.  I can't remember the names of the robbers but they weren't called 'Ed'.  I think 'Ed' changed his name possibly from being a 'born-again' Christian / depole.  If you saw the episode the other night, he gave a glaring look at Mike in the Rovers,so he obviously still knows him.  Obviously in Mike's condition he doesn't know he just crossed the killer's path.

----------


## tammyy2j

That new guy Ed does look a bit suspicious.

I thought maybe Rita and Emily would be fighting over him as a toyboy

----------


## littlemo

Yes I heard that Ed and Eileen were going to start dating. Did we see the person who murdered Ernie, when it happened? I wasn't born, i've seen clips but I can't remember. 

You know there's something weird about somebody when you hear characters going on about how lovely a person is, don't you? What did Emily say tonight about him?! something to do with him being a gentleman. You wouldn't think a murderer would be a big church goer would you! Well unless he's catholic.

----------


## alan45

> . You wouldn't think a murderer would be a big church goer would you! Well unless he's catholic.



 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Meh

> You wouldn't think a murderer would be a big church goer would you! Well unless he's catholic.


you need to browse the CrimeLibrary.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Did we see the person who murdered Ernie, when it happened?


Yes - but it was 2 people involved.


January 1978.

----------


## Johnny Allen

so this would explain why Ed was distant with Mike, he thought he was going to be rumbled, this could well be a good storyline

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That is correct.  I don't think Mike would recognise 'Ed' himself though, given his current predicament.

----------


## Hopes

How can it be Ed, when he doesn't look old enough to be him?

----------


## noeyedeer

Who is the name of the Actor who plays Ed?  I am trying to work out what I have seen him in before.

----------


## noeyedeer

What is Trader Rating and Money ?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Who is the name of the Actor who plays Ed?  I am trying to work out what I have seen him in before.


Chris Walker I think..........

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Chris Walker I think..........


Yes it is Chris Walker. I recognise him from other shows but not sure where  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yes it is Chris Walker. I recognise him from other shows but not sure where


The only show I recognise him from is Merseybeat  :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> The only show I recognise him from is Merseybeat


That's the one! Thanks  :Smile:   It was agonising me over where i had seen him before  :Smile:

----------


## noeyedeer

I've googled him and he has played another character in Corrie.  In 1997 he played someone called Ray Thorpe (no I can't remember who that was either)

----------


## Daisyduck

how many of you would know ernest and does anyone remember the robery where he got shot. i do but it was a long time ago , showing my age now ha ha

----------


## hazey

Well I am showing my age too, I remember poor Ernest getting shot,and I also remember the very first night  corrie started,and it was in pure black and white  :Rotfl:

----------


## Hopes

He starred as PC Larry 'Tiger' Barton in Merseybeat, a BBC-1 Police Drama which at the time was actually rather exciting but as usual with every new drama that starts, it ends up being axed, like all the rest, london's burning, peak practice, call red, steel river blues, etc.. i could go on.

----------


## Siobhan

We can safely close this, it is no longer a rumour and it has already happened.

----------

